# Online Calculators for Carpentry



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Just ran across this page and thought some of you might be interested - Online Carpentry Calculators. Also, click on the Calculator Directory for a slew of different calculators in both metric and imperial.

Looks pretty useful to me - I've bookmarked it!

Here's another list of calculators - for woodworking. I found the Wood Picker particularly interesting and helpful.

Jim


----------



## ravencaptain (Feb 6, 2009)

This is a great site, your the best


----------



## rep (Nov 20, 2009)

Cool - thanks


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

thanks for the reminder, I can never get the dovetails right for some reason.


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Great find. Very useful.

Thanks,

Kenny


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Many Thanks


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the link Jim
I think it wood be handy from time to time

Dennis


----------

